# new tires



## lg07brute (Jul 20, 2009)

hey this is my frst post and i have a ? i kmow someone will have a good answer for. I have an 07 brute and i wanna put different tires on it. Still runnin the stockers and not at all impressed. I ride everything from trails and back roads to runnin down the river and getting into some nasty mud. my brute is still bone stock but i would really like to go to 27s or 28s if they'd clear. like the zillas, mud lites, and possibly the kenda bearclaws. had them on my 500 scrambler and they worked pretty good. just lookin for some good advice before i spend some good cash on junk tires.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I am running 27" Kenda Executioners and I love them, just not tall enough for what I am wanting...Also Maxxis Zillas are some of the best all around tires on the market right now and you can get them from 25" up to 30's...You can clear 27's easy, 28's might even be alright...Zillas are definately best bang for the buck though, do anything you want


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Well, Im running the lites xtr and am pleased with there performance. They have a smooth enough ride on hard pack, do well in the mud and creek, and wear well. I did recently slice one of the lugs off somehow but that could happen with any tire. Let us know what you decide. Welcome to MIMB by the way


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

for your style riding, and the tires you mentiond, Zilla's sound like ur best option. stay away from MudLites, unless you get the XTR's.


----------



## lg07brute (Jul 20, 2009)

hey thanks for the info. sounds like zillas are a pretty good choice. any others i should look into?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

MST's are great on trail but arnt as good as zilla's in the sloppy stuff. MudBug's are a decent trail/mud tire too.


----------



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

I have been in the market fo three months and decided on original Bighorns for all purpose rides. Durable, long-lasting, good grip. Get the ITP wheel kit (lifetime guarantee) to save some scratch. Then you can throw some pigs on the stock wheels. ASAP


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

how come no one likes mudlites?? i had 27 and i thought they rode good and did good in the mud unless it was think stuff but then again there not all out mud tires


----------



## Bam Bam (Mar 20, 2009)

I took off ITP Mud lite XTR I did like then but saw a tire that sparked my intersest. MUD GEARS. Took off the c series ITP Wheels and replace them with Motosorts. They pull very good but are heavier than laws and zillas


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

got 30 mud lites luv'em they havent failed me yet and i ride with guys that have outlaws and i go where they go


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

lots of water there in texas tho....


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

I have pulled a few people out with my mudlites cough cough P425. Lol


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

If it we me, I would get the Zillas (1st choice) and I also like the Mud Bugs. Had some on my ol Rancher and loved them.

You should clear 28's easy I think. Anything bigger than 27's and your gonna want to do some clutch mods...just a thought


Dang, nearly forgot...*WELCOME to MIMB!!*


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

there is water now that its been raining lol.... and there is mud too dont hate on me cause your wheels and tires didnt get shipped  ..... its all about throttle control.............


----------



## lg07brute (Jul 20, 2009)

Souns like zillas are pretty much the unanimous vote. Thanks for the input guys. If i run 27" zillas do i need to change the clutch setup? What do you guys recomend?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

almond secondary, maroon primary. both from EPI


----------



## lg07brute (Jul 20, 2009)

hey thanks for the info and the welcomes. :mimbrules:


----------



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

08GreenBrute said:


> how come no one likes mudlites?? i had 27 and i thought they rode good and did good in the mud unless it was think stuff but then again there not all out mud tires


 
theres that whole sidewall thing with lites, cant handle the rock


----------

